# Louis Vuitton bag



## neuroanatomist (Mar 3, 2014)

Nope, not spam...

The new Camera Bag from Louis Vuitton will hold a gripped/pro body and 3-4 lenses. It comes with one internal divider, so there's plenty of room for the lenses to roll around and bash into each other. There's also a handy outer pocket that will hold approximately 300 compact flash cards. 







This attactive, full-featured camera bag can be yours for a mere $3,750 (a real bargain at slightly less than a 5DIII + 24-105L kit). You can purchase your very own here.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 3, 2014)

300 of these?





That's just another $384,360 - why not?


----------



## slclick (Mar 3, 2014)

One for everyone on the forum, put it on my CF card.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2014)

How many 800F5.6 lenses will it hold?


----------



## infared (Mar 3, 2014)

I think I may have tuned in to the WRONG channel?


----------



## m (Mar 3, 2014)

Keep in mind that you never get to see the thief's face when he opens it to find it being filled with some camera crap instead of money rolls (as implied by the bag brand)


----------



## mrzero (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll wait until I can get mine a bit cheaper...http://youtu.be/Q0IrjFamL2c


----------



## CANONisOK (Mar 3, 2014)

What overpriced crap.  Now a Gucci camera bag would be TOTALLY worth it. :


----------



## panchoskywalker (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally a bag to keep my hasselblad LUNAR!!


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 3, 2014)

My colleague will be interested in this one for her 5D3 even though she has used her 5D3 only few times in the past 1.5 year.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 3, 2014)

I think I'll buy two! Then I'll be totally broke. Yikes!


----------



## bainsybike (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm ordering one for my Nikon Df.


----------



## tiger82 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have $3800 towards my new 1Dx but I'm getting an empty bag instead. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 3, 2014)

Everyone looks at an LV bag carried by an Asian to be a cheap copy.
I won't carry one.
Thanks so much. :-[  :'(
-r


----------



## unfocused (Mar 3, 2014)

panchoskywalker said:


> Finally a bag to keep my hasselblad LUNAR!!



Dang! You beat me to it. 

It's a match made in heaven (or someplace.)


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2014)

Can you get a fake one ?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 3, 2014)

Seems tailored for users of Leica M9. Whereas for Leica M... 
There is no Super-tele lens; 
There is no Super-wide-angle lens; 
There is no Fisheye lens; 
There is no Macro lens; 
There is no Tilt-shift lens: 
I think it fits almost every line of Leica M lenses (no redundancy). :
What would be the Leica without the ostentation of wealth?


----------



## Etienne (Mar 3, 2014)

It's a tough job, but somebody has to separate a fool from her money ... Thanks Louis!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2014)

Etienne said:


> It's a tough job, but somebody has to separate a fool from her money ... Thanks Louis!



Or a fool from _his _ money

My wife has a LV bag and guess who paid for it ?


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in Las Vegas,

There are at least a half dozen Louis Vuitton stores on the strip. Should see them everywhere!


----------



## eml58 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > It's a tough job, but somebody has to separate a fool from her money ... Thanks Louis!
> ...



Yes, I'm in the same Boat Sporgon, but I'm sure the reason you bought that LV or Herme bag is similar to mine, allows you to almost argument free, buy the 1Dx MK II etc.

We will see a heap of these floating about Singapore & Jakarta, mostly owned by the very large Leica Crowd, they'll probably hold anything but the Leica, you don't own a Leica here and shove it in a bag where no one can see it, it's worn over the shoulder, attached to that Noctilux Lens, with it's genuine leather accessories.

I dont imagine I'll see too many of these on my Africa trips, If the Thieves don't get them the Lions will take one look at all that genuine leather and have a chow down, should make for some good Photo Ops.


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2014)

Time to foresake my 12 step program and rejoin the bag of the month club ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Everyone looks at an LV bag carried by an Asian to be a cheap copy.
> I won't carry one.
> Thanks so much. :-[  :'(
> -r



give it a couple of months and i'm sure i'll be able to find these for $20 here in china


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > It's a tough job, but somebody has to separate a fool from her money ... Thanks Louis!
> ...



Good timing... I just bought my sweetheart a LV bag.... 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51504&cat=1,50230,51504


----------



## eml58 (Mar 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Good timing... I just bought my sweetheart a LV bag....



that's really very funny, a spoke shave Bag 

If I bought one of these for my wife I'de be coughing up bits of the bag for a year.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nope, not spam...
> 
> The new Camera Bag from Louis Vuitton will hold a gripped/pro body and 3-4 lenses. It comes with one internal divider, so there's plenty of room for the lenses to roll around and bash into each other. There's also a handy outer pocket that will hold approximately 300 compact flash cards.
> 
> ...



This is a "must have" bag, but I'm going to wait for BIGVALUESINC special sale ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 4, 2014)

I need a coupon and an ebates deal. Let's make this happen.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> This is a "must have" bag, but I'm going to wait for BIGVALUESINC special sale ;D


Or the silk market if you happen to travel to China antime soon ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a "must have" bag, but I'm going to wait for BIGVALUESINC special sale ;D
> ...


do you know if shanghai has a place the same as the silk market? 
dont feel like a special trip to beijing just to go shopping


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 4, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Not sure, but I know someone who I can ask tonight, so don't buy the tickets just yet


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > ahab1372 said:
> ...


----------



## Dwight (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys (in particular, the ones with a better half), think of it this way...you get this bag and your spouse wouldn't mind carrying your photography gear around for you (it's an LV after all!)...you'd have a sherpa wherever you travel! I know someone who'd do anything to get an Hermes camera bag! On a serious note, the Damier line is made for men...too bad for the ladies with GAS! ;D


----------



## LDS (Mar 4, 2014)

Dwight said:


> too bad for the ladies with GAS! ;D


The target LV lady is never behind a camera, always in front of it...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Here I assumed that bag would make Vuitton piece (of something) look like a bargain...

Jim


----------



## ClayStevens (Mar 6, 2014)

May be more attractive in Hasselblad and Phase One forums.


----------



## traingineer (Mar 16, 2014)

Now we should wait and see what Hermes, Carolina Herrera and Dior have to offer. (﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## fatmanmedi (Mar 16, 2014)

i'm happy with my Billingham 550 i use 4 of them for my gear and i have never had a problem with them, my ones have been around the world at least 4 times in the last 5 years and bar all the stickers and they still look as good as when i bought them.

the attached pic is not mine.

Fats


----------

